# [access expires 31 Aug!!] Page linking to numerous free research papers on cycling



## Shut Up Legs (14 Jul 2014)

Found on another forum:
http://explore.tandfonline.com/page/pgas/cycling
Enjoy .


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the link but that has created another problem 'where the heck do you start' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil Fouracre (15 Jul 2014)

Bedtime reading!


----------



## Spinney (15 Jul 2014)

I've made this a sticky for now - seems very useful.
From the link, free access expires at the end of August 2014 - can someone remind me to unsticky it after that date....?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2014)

*A Chance to Catch a Breath: Using Mobile Video Ethnography in Cycling Research*
Justin *Spinney*


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> *A Chance to Catch a Breath: Using Mobile Video Ethnography in Cycling Research*
> Justin *Spinney*


@Spinney ?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> @Spinney ?


Just one of those odd things.


----------



## Spinney (20 Jul 2014)

Not me...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Aug 2014)

Just a reminder, people, that the free access for these papers is only until 31st August, so if you want to download any (or more), do it soon .


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2014)

Spinney said:


> I've made this a sticky for now - seems very useful.
> From the link, free access expires at the end of August 2014 - can someone remind me to unsticky it after that date....?


Free access expires in two hours.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Sep 2014)

Access is still free, as far as I can tell, although I did find 1 article link that showed a page saying no free access. Several others were still available, though.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2014)

victor said:


> Access is still free, as far as I can tell, although I did find 1 article link that showed a page saying no free access. Several others were still available, though.


I'll have another gander at the site then.


----------

